# Silver Lake Sand Dunes 4-23-22 Part 1 of 3



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Silver Lake Sand Dunes 4-23-22 Part 1 of 3*
Lots to Do and See, not just Ride the Dunes, But do not get me wrong, the Dunes are the Main Attraction!
We Had FUN, And know one got Hurt this time, unlike last year! 
Lee is Riding My 2014 Honda 400X I'm Riding My 2014 Honda 400X or 1991 Honda 250X


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The dunes look tame compared to what they were 60 years ago. You have a road to get up there. The only way up back then was up the face. That is where the road around the lake ends at the dunes. A lot of the buggies that were able to get up were homebuilt flying saucers. Pipe frames, flathead Fords in the back with a shortened driveshaft. They were first designed by a friend of mine.

Back then we had free run of the dunes except for Mac Woods. Mac was the first one that figured out how to drive on the dunes. Dulles on all for corners. He would cross the outlet by straddling logs across it with the dulles.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

multibeard said:


> The dunes look tame compared to what they were 60 years ago. You have a road to get up there. The only way up back then was up the face. That is where the road around the lake ends at the dunes. A lot of the buggies that were able to get up were homebuilt flying saucers. Pipe frames, flathead Fords in the back with a shortened driveshaft. They were first designed by a friend of mine.
> 
> Back then we had free run of the dunes except for Mac Woods. Mac was the first one that figured out how to drive on the dunes. Dulles on all for corners. He would cross the outlet by straddling logs across it with the dulles.


Yeah it's changed alot. I basically grew up up there in the 80's.


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

must if been A great time Back then, sad but this was are second time there. we still had FUN!


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Rich1028 said:


> must if been A great time Back then, sad but this was are second time there. we still had FUN!


It's still fun. In the 80's we could drive on the beach, no closed areas for birds, entrance was the exit, exit was the entrance. If you couldn't make it up that hill, you don't belong up there. 

It's different but we still go with the truck. Still fun but different


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Back in the old days, you did not start flying around up there without checking to see if the lay of the dunes had changed. We had been up a few days before we went back up. We forgot we had had some bad winds. What had been fairly flat was now a sharp rise then a sharp drop off. We went air-born for 25 feet. Luckily no one got thrown off. All that kept us on the bench seat of an old ford was a grab bar in the front. NO roll bars or seat belts. I ended up sitting on the back of the seat with my toes hooked on the grab bar. My head rested on the air cleaner of the flathead. There might be a Saucer in the museum in Mears.
If you dig around Memorial Day you might be able to have a snowball fight as the snow that gets covered with sand by the wind takes a long time to melt.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Yup, if no one is parked at the top of a hill, it's peaked. Had to bail off my dirt bike back in the day çuz I assumed I had a shelf at the top of test hill. Not sure how far I dropped but damn that hurt.

First run, always gotta take it easy.


----------

